# Text in Illustrator außen am Pfad ausrichten?



## fillu (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Anfängerfrage zu Illustrator.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen Text außen an einem Kreispfad entlang
laufen lassen kann? - Es soll hinterher aussehen wie eine "Sonne"




Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Alice (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo. 

Du kannst es so machen:
Erstell die ganzen "Sonnenstrahlen". Also eine einfache Linie. Das geht am einfachsten wenn indem du eine Linie zeichnest und die Sonne mit der Linie gruppierst. Dann drehst du die Grafik um ein paar Grad (Beispiel 10° Grad). Dann zeichnest du wieder eine Linie usw.

Dann kannst du wenn alle Linien erstellt worden sind, die Texte auf die Linien legen und die Linien ausblenden.

Egal wie du es machst aber du solltest mit Linien arbeiten die du später ausblenden kannst (oder Transparant machen kannst).


----------

